# Atlas Dealership Info



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

OK, so when should I expect dealerships to have some concrete info on the Atlas? How do new model rollouts generally work with VW? If they start production the end of this month, how long until dealers would have inventory? Will dealers get show cars before inventory so people can see and test drive the car before placing orders?


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Right now, a lot of Atlas information is broad, with minor details extrapolated from more than one media news outlet all reaching a similarly conclusive report. Interviews with Volkswagen higher ups may be anecdotal as well, but I do my best to separate fact from rumor when I discuss the Atlas with prospective buyers.

These two places are where you can find some concrete stuff, however:

- vw.com has a page dedicated to the Atlas already, including a slew of color choices and technology you can look forward to
- Volkswagen's media site contains official info on the brand's going-ons here in the U.S., including vehicle release details when they become available

Barring any delays, Spring 2017 is the official release window of the Atlas (more specifically, March-April if I am to infer correctly). This is to allow the company time to train dealer staff on the new product. And if previous new model releases are anything to go by*, dealerships will receive two highline examples first--showcasing the Atlas in its best suit, as it were--before regular production in all its color and trim varieties make it across the fifty states en masse. That being said, it isn't uncommon for those two examples to sell shortly after arriving to those that really, really want them. So a period where the dealership has nothing to present even though the car has officially rolled out nationwide can exist. Ask your local dealer to stay in touch with you (via a mailer, wait list or otherwise) so you can be informed as soon as the SUV rolls off the truck.

As for the opportunity to custom order, that usually becomes available when pricing is released closer to launch time.

*Disclaimer: Volkswagen handles their vehicle logistics and allocation different by region and may not be identical from one area of the United States to another.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaris said:


> Right now, a lot of Atlas information is broad, with minor details extrapolated from more than one media news outlet all reaching a similarly conclusive report. Interviews with Volkswagen higher ups may be anecdotal as well, but I do my best to separate fact from rumor when I discuss the Atlas with prospective buyers.
> 
> These two places are where you can find some concrete stuff, however:
> 
> ...


Should be pretty good by now since I saw one out driving today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot more now that production has begun. Just not ready for sale, is all. It is curious to note that all the rear badges are not there, minus the name--no 'V6', '4MOTION', 'TSI' or even trim level--unlike the LA Auto Show vehicles. Maybe they are trying to keep it hidden?

Did you snap that around Fort Lauderdale? I'm told that Volkswagen has a facility around there.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaris said:


> I'm sure we'll be seeing a lot more now that production has begun. Just not ready for sale, is all. It is curious to note that all the rear badges are not there, minus the name--no 'V6', '4MOTION', 'TSI' or even trim level--unlike the LA Auto Show vehicles. Maybe they are trying to keep it hidden?
> 
> Did you snap that around Fort Lauderdale? I'm told that Volkswagen has a facility around there.


Winter Garden, Florida, apparently they do warm weather testing in FL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Come on VW!*

Give us some pricing, trim level info and a way of ordering or reserving one of the dealer allocated cars. The longer they wait more potential customers go elsewhere.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> Give us some pricing, trim level info and a way of ordering or reserving one of the dealer allocated cars. The longer they wait more potential customers go elsewhere.


Exactly. I don't know what they are waiting for. They're already producing the cars, so you can't tell me they don't know the options and trim levels. They have no existing SUV in the category, so they're not even cannibalizing their own sales. The website is super light on details and hasn't been updated since October when they announced it. The Atlas marketing campaign has been very weak thus far. Meanwhile, you have companies like Tesla prepared to take pre-orders for cars that weren't even announced yet.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

$30,000 - $48,000


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> $30,000 - $48,000


Yeah, I guess this is better than nothing, but barely... What is much, much more important to me is the devil in the details... how much will a V6 AWD cost, and what features are included in each trim? These details are way more important than the "get them in the door 30k number". I'm concerned about how they've artificially limited AWD to the V6 only. Does this mean I need to spend 40k+ just to get AWD? These are the questions that are going to make or break the vehicle's sales.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

utsava said:


> Yeah, I guess this is better than nothing, but barely... What is much, much more important to me is the devil in the details... how much will a V6 AWD cost, and what features are included in each trim? These details are way more important than the "get them in the door 30k number". I'm concerned about how they've artificially limited AWD to the V6 only. Does this mean I need to spend 40k+ just to get AWD? These are the questions that are going to make or break the vehicle's sales.


I think you answered your own questions 

If you are in the US, I think you can look at existing vehicle trims as an example. S, SE, SEL.

And since it was already spoken that AWD will require the 3.6 VR6 motor and only trim levels of SE or SEL, I think you are easily guessimating $35-40k starting for a 3.6 option. This is only speculation, but $2k for AWD, $2k for 3.6 motor. I would estimate $4k range to get up to AWD configuration. So base AWD car will be $34-45k easily.

I'm guess since Audi is charging around $2k for the virtual cockpit, and the many different potential options. Honestly $48k isn't too bad for a fully loaded vehicle with the options that are available. I would have preferred a 3.0T S/C motor from the Q7, but hey Q7's are easily $10-15k more.

But everything is based only news that has been released and comparing to existing trim levels.

I'm also awaiting information since I'm in the marketing as well.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Dealer info*

My sales guy at my dealership has just told me that their online training modules state that Atlas product information will be available on 2/15.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> My sales guy at my dealership has just told me that their online training modules state that Atlas product information will be available on 2/15.


Nice. Thanks for the update. Looking forward to more info then.


----------



## domdil (May 19, 2008)

I work at Capilano VW in North Van. I have all the pricing and features list for each trim level available. If anyone has any specific questions, PM me!


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Why not just post all the specs and pricing here?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

GjR32 said:


> Why not just post all the specs and pricing here?


He's in Canada. The Canadian price sheet is posted in another thread.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Anyone have the US pricing info yet? Strange this info is available in Canada but not yet the US where the Atlas initially launches.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

utsava said:


> Anyone have the US pricing info yet? Strange this info is available in Canada but not yet the US where the Atlas initially launches.



Nothing yet at my dealership as of 5:00 pm yesterday.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> My sales guy at my dealership has just told me that their online training modules state that Atlas product information will be available on 2/15.


Dealers, please update us with any information you may get today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

utsava said:


> Dealers, please update us with any information you may get today.


Our training module now says it will be available 02/16(tomorrow)


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

"It" meaning full specs and pricing or just a training tool for VW sales guys?


----------



## AxiomVerge (Feb 2, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Our training module now says it will be available 02/16(tomorrow)


Interested to see if the trims differ from the Canadian versions or if they are just renamed.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

AxiomVerge said:


> Interested to see if the trims differ from the Canadian versions or if they are just renamed.


We'll have the S, SE and SEL trims, same as the rest of the line. The "R" Line package will be available on SE and SEL trims.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

vwbugstuff said:


> We'll have the S, SE and SEL trims, same as the rest of the line. The "R" Line package will be available on SE and SEL trims.


Yeah but we want to know what those trims consist of and pricing. I wonder why VW seem to love torturing us like this!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll ask at work this afternoon confirming whether or not the info will be released tomorrow.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> Yeah but we want to know what those trims consist of and pricing. I wonder why VW seem to love torturing us like this!


You'd think a product that is currently being mass produced would have things like trims, specs, and prices solidified by now. And why does VW of Canada have all this information weeks ago when they're launching after the US?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

So is the 16th the day?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

This wait is killing me!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll be at work after 4 today. I'll post up as soon as I find out anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Just completed the training modules and there really isnt anything new to learn that we dont know already


----------



## AxiomVerge (Feb 2, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Just completed the training modules and there really isnt anything new to learn that we dont know already


So to clarify, nothing about the trim levels and the options they have available?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Just completed the training modules and there really isnt anything new to learn that we dont know already


Major bummer... I don't really get what they are waiting for... or why they didn't promote the crap out of this at the superbowl.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

AxiomVerge said:


> So to clarify, nothing about the trim levels and the options they have available?


No specifics on trim but they did mention LED Headlights,running lights and Taillights are standard, 3 different radios the base being 6.5inches and the other 2 are 8 inches. I will say the cargo volume comparisons to the competition are quite impressive!


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> No specifics on trim but they did mention LED Headlights,running lights and Taillights are standard, 3 different radios the base being 6.5inches and the other 2 are 8 inches. I will say the cargo volume comparisons to the competition are quite impressive!


This is the first I'm hearing that LED taillights are standard. They've said all along that LED headlights were, but not the taillights.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Was there any mention of towing capacity? Bummer that VW is taking so long for more info. Seem like there is positive excitement for the Atlas, and they could use more positive press.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

p.r.walker said:


> Was there any mention of towing capacity? Bummer that VW is taking so long for more info. Seem like there is positive excitement for the Atlas, and they could use more positive press.


No towing info. They will be releasing details soon I would guess based on the fact they are launching it around April


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Bummer. I saw the same thing that David did. One of our sales guys is going to the "ride-and-drive" salesperson training sessions on March 23rd.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

We've got a TDI ready to sell back and in need of work, and we need to buy a minivan or 3 row SUV to replace it. If pricing guides don't come out soon we'll have no choice but to pick between the Pilot, Odyssey or Sienna. Just a pricing guide and trim level description would allow us to compare and decide if it's worth continuing to wait.

I waited a long time for a 2016 PP GTI, I was hoping the big Atlas launch would be executed better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Lopan said:


> We've got a TDI ready to sell back and in need of work, and we need to buy a minivan or 3 row SUV to replace it. If pricing guides don't come out soon we'll have no choice but to pick between the Pilot, Odyssey or Sienna. Just a pricing guide and trim level description would allow us to compare and decide if it's worth continuing to wait.
> 
> I waited a long time for a 2016 PP GTI, I was hoping the big Atlas launch would be executed better.


I have dealt with this for over 10 years now nothing out of the ordinary for VW they should be publishing info by the end of the month based on their normal time frame.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

p.r.walker said:


> Was there any mention of towing capacity? Bummer that VW is taking so long for more info. Seem like there is positive excitement for the Atlas, and they could use more positive press.


According to this Canadian ad it can tow up to 5000 lbs.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

This week please VW!! Withholding the pricing and spec info only annoys and frustrates potential buyers so it's in everyone's best interest including yours to release it! Canada have had theirs for a month already and won't get deliveries until 3 months after U.S. - it just makes no sense.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I want the Llama....


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> I want the Llama....


It only comes with the SELLAMA trim level.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

KurtK said:


> It only comes with the SELLAMA trim level.



:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Another week if no news.... Yay!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

cgvalant said:


> Another week if no news.... Yay!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Tell me about it - very frustrating. A dealer told me the other day that this is normal for VWoA with the launch of a new vehicle. We're different from Canada because in the first wave of orders we won't have the option to build a vehicle. The dealerships will just be given an allocation then we'll decide if we like what we see. He also said we may only get all the specs and pricing we want about a week before they hit dealerships. As production began on December 14th - if I had to guess I'd say the earliest we might see them in dealerships will be the end of March.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if park assist will be available on the US Atlas?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

GjR32 said:


> Does anyone know if park assist will be available on the US Atlas?


In Canada its available on the top trim Atlas. I would bet it will be available in the US too.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

GjR32 said:


> Does anyone know if park assist will be available on the US Atlas?


Yes, it most definitely will.

So far, everything your dealer told you matches all my predictions on page 1. So I don't know why this is a surprise to some.


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*park assist & area 360*



GjR32 said:


> Does anyone know if park assist will be available on the US Atlas?


What I noticed on VW Canada is that, with R-Line, it deletes Park Assist and Area 360.  I really would like to have Area 360 with R-Line..


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The GM of the dealership I work at expects arrival during the first week of May. A couple of or salesmen are doing a full day "ride & drive" session with the Atlas and the competition on March 23rd and the GM is attending a national dealer meeting in Las Vegas in mid-April. Initial deliveries will be some sort of specially equipped "launch" edition.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if the R-Line package will be available on the top trim? I'm in the US so I don't if it will be the same as Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Canthoney said:


> Does anyone know if the R-Line package will be available on the top trim? I'm in the US so I don't if it will be the same as Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It will be available on the SE and SEL trims.


----------



## pq46er (Aug 22, 2007)

*Just take my money !*

That's it! you had be at "At- last" I want to be first in line in OTTAWA ! opcorn: Reflex Silver to match my 10 year old Passat Wagon (minus the rust) :thumbup:


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> The GM of the dealership I work at expects arrival during the first week of May. A couple of or salesmen are doing a full day "ride & drive" session with the Atlas and the competition on March 23rd and the GM is attending a national dealer meeting in Las Vegas in mid-April. Initial deliveries will be some sort of specially equipped "launch" edition.


Thanks for the info. Seems initial delivery estimates range from mid April to beginning of May. The initial "launch" edition sounds interesting. I got a "launch" edition 2005.5 Jetta, which I still own, and it had a real nice mix of features that were "standard", like dual climate control and automatic headlights - features that at the time normally would have been reserved for the SEL. Here's to hoping this "launch" edition Atlas provides a similar good value for early buyers. I'd love to be able to get a digital instrument cluster or Fender audio without having to get a SEL.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

utsava said:


> Thanks for the info. Seems initial delivery estimates range from mid April to beginning of May. The initial "launch" edition sounds interesting. I got a "launch" edition 2005.5 Jetta, which I still own, and it had a real nice mix of features that were "standard", like dual climate control and automatic headlights - features that at the time normally would have been reserved for the SEL. Here's to hoping this "launch" edition Atlas provides a similar good value for early buyers. I'd love to be able to get a digital instrument cluster or Fender audio without having to get a SEL.


I think if they do a launch edition it'll be all the bells and whistles not a middle trim level.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> I think if they do a launch edition it'll be all the bells and whistles not a middle trim level.


Why would that be a "launch edition" then, and not just a standard SEL? Not sure making $48k versions of the car the only option would be a smart idea. 
My experience with the Jetta launch edition back in 2005, was that it was a mid-level trim with some extra bells and whistles thrown in.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

utsava said:


> Why would that be a "launch edition" then, and not just a standard SEL? Not sure making $48k versions of the car the only option would be a smart idea.
> My experience with the Jetta launch edition back in 2005, was that it was a mid-level trim with some extra bells and whistles thrown in.



I agree. When the Beetle returned in 2012, the "launch" edition was available in only two colors and had a spattering of SE and SEL features.

Bottom line - we'll see when we see. The wait is going to be harder for those of us that want R-Lines....


----------



## gtilover03 (Mar 8, 2017)

*Saw the same one, same time!*

I was school, in my GTI and saw around 10 brand new silver, white, and one yellow one right next to a Walgreens in Miami on 152nd Avenue. I got really excited because my parents are very excited for the release of this car, and I even waved at them and 2 honked back I guess because of my VW pride !


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

So, the Arteon gets announced in Geneva and two days later you can pre-order one. Yet, Atlas announced 5 months ago, currently in production, and we can't even get trim/price details.... 

https://www.volkswagen-media-servic...ec13158edd433c6630f5ac445da?p_p_auth=b8sWWcDC


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stopped by my local dealer yesterday and asked the sale guy if he had any information on the Atlas. His response was it's about the size of an Ford explorer and they have a scheduled training the middle of next month. He said it will likely show up about a week or two before the training with no information and lots of unanswered questions. 

My wife's Ford escape lease is coming up in June and she wants 3 row seating so I have narrowed it down to the explorer and Atlas. If VW can get it together before then it might stand a chance. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

utsava said:


> So, the Arteon gets announced in Geneva and two days later you can pre-order one. Yet, Atlas announced 5 months ago, currently in production, and we can't even get trim/price details....
> 
> https://www.volkswagen-media-servic...ec13158edd433c6630f5ac445da?p_p_auth=b8sWWcDC


Agreed this is pretty annoying. I wonder if there is some regulatory crap holding them up? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevensis (Mar 12, 2017)

Just ordered my Canadian Tourmaline Blue Comfortline!! Was hesitant on the color but it was either grey or blue and haf enough of our 2013 grey Jetta... Should be getting it in the second set of deliveries in mid-june as I did not want a block heater and the first shipments apperently all have block heaters. I was also told dealerships will be getting pre-prod models to be able to show them to clients in end of April/beg. of May.

The dealer had access to official trim level description which he did not have the right to print or share but the info seemed to be on par with vwmodels.ca.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

utsava said:


> So, the Arteon gets announced in Geneva and two days later you can pre-order one. Yet, Atlas announced 5 months ago, currently in production, and we can't even get trim/price details....
> 
> https://www.volkswagen-media-servic...ec13158edd433c6630f5ac445da?p_p_auth=b8sWWcDC


You are comparing apples to oranges... the Arteon is available for pre-order in Germany which is what VW has been doing there for a long time and something they havent been doing here in the US at all now I agree they should do our launches differently and make things available sooner but we dont have an inside scoop to what is going on with the vehicle so maybe there are things that prevent that from happening as we all know this is a very important vehicle for VW and they want to make the most of it so it is likely something out of their control but rest assured as soon as they can they will release all of the details which i think should be very soon as training starts tomorrow and I have my training next week so we will see!


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

I just checked the EPA Fuel Economy website, which I have found in past posts numbers as soon as they are approved. Nothing for VW Atlas at this moment. So I would say EPA approvals are not there yet and that is probably the reason for no further VW activity on roll-out to consumers.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

DennisMitchell said:


> I just checked the EPA Fuel Economy website, which I have found in past posts numbers as soon as they are approved. Nothing for VW Atlas at this moment. So I would say EPA approvals are not there yet and that is probably the reason for no further VW activity on roll-out to consumers.


I guess you can't blame the EPA for dragging their feet for VW. Karma. lol.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges... the Arteon is available for pre-order in Germany which is what VW has been doing there for a long time and something they havent been doing here in the US...


Understood that VW handles things differently in the US vs. Germany, but that's exactly the point. Product launches from the same company should be apples to apples comparisons, but they're obviously not. Hopefully soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

utsava said:


> Understood that VW handles things differently in the US vs. Germany, but that's exactly the point. Product launches from the same company should be apples to apples comparisons, but they're obviously not. Hopefully soon...


Believe me after working at a VW Dealership for over 13 years I know the pain!


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

*Atlas Origins Video 3 Released*

Vehicle Testing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL7l-kToJbFghL96i6EgKQGP9TlRRfqRzJ&v=nVDGVnDb9_w


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

utsava said:


> Vehicle Testing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL7l-kToJbFghL96i6EgKQGP9TlRRfqRzJ&v=nVDGVnDb9_w


I wonder if this is still going to be a 9 part video series.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> I wonder if this is still going to be a 9 part video series.


I'm just glad they finally put out another chapter. Chapter two was released in November. :/
I wonder if they'll push one a week now that we are getting close to launch. 8 parts, three released already, so 5 more. Once a week would put us around the end of April. Just around when these things are supposed to be showing up for purchase.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Delay?*

Has anyone else heard that the first deliveries have now been delayed till Memorial Day weekend i.e. end of May?


----------



## Dimcorner (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi guys, very long time since I have posted.

Slightly off topic but I just got a new job and I'm eligible for the VW partner program. Would it work with the Atlas? (invoice -$500)?
I kinda need something bigger than a Mazda3 with my 2 kids so it's either Atlas or Pilot or Odyssey.

Edit: DANG! I forgot how old my account was!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> Has anyone else heard that the first deliveries have now been delayed till Memorial Day weekend i.e. end of May?



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hould-be-getting-first-deliveries-any-day-now

Based on the above link, hopefully that rumor isn't true.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

rev18gti said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hould-be-getting-first-deliveries-any-day-now
> 
> Based on the above link, hopefully that rumor isn't true.


I agree. Is there anywhere else these Atlas' could be going other than the dealership showroom floor? Training, storage closer to their eventual sales market. Still no prices or specs and official fuel economy figures haven't been posted yet.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

FWIW, here in Long Island, NY the regional dealers Atlas sales training seems to be this coming monday (3/27).


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*ride and drive event on 3/27*

One of the NJ dealers also mentioned that they have ride and drive event on 3/27 and they might have further details on pricing.. lets see how it goes...


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Anyone's local dealers get delivery info/dates yet?
I'm hearing a vague "early May" from most of the dealers in the Long Island, NY area. One told me they were only expecting 2-3 cars in the initial shipment, but I haven't been able to get specifics from anyone just yet.


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*Toronto*

Our local sales guys have all gone to training now. I'm told its nicer than they thought and that the V6 isn't under powered. They all had to load things in the truck during training as well as the Ford, Honda, Toyotas and the went on to say how much better thought out this was. Even how far the doors all opened impressed them. 
They also tell me I should be able to drive it first week of May. Fingers crossed. I'm sure it will be nicer than my 2016 Tacoma! Worst transmission ever (auto).


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

FWIW, my local dealer here in NY scheduled a VW Atlas "Launch Party" for May 19th:

"Get the first look at the all new 2018 VW Atlas 7 Seater SUV- take a test drive plus enjoy some snack and refreshments as well as giveaways and a $500 voucher off any In Stock Volkswagen(excluding TDI vehicles)"


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

utsava said:


> FWIW, my local dealer here in NY scheduled a VW Atlas "Launch Party" for May 19th:
> 
> "Get the first look at the all new 2018 VW Atlas 7 Seater SUV- take a test drive plus enjoy some snack and refreshments as well as giveaways and a $500 voucher off any In Stock Volkswagen(excluding TDI vehicles)"


Another one is now having this event on May 13th.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

My dealer rep finally got an update. They (and presumably all) dealerships are getting 4 Atlases the week of 22 May. No word on colors or trim. Special orders are not opening until July.


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

*private test drive event*

McKinney TX VW dealer is hosting a private test drive on May 10 5pm-8pm!!


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lopan said:


> My dealer rep finally got an update. They (and presumably all) dealerships are getting 4 Atlases the week of 22 May. No word on colors or trim. Special orders are not opening until July.


This is an educated guess but I don't think all dealerships nationwide will receive the same number of cars in the first wave. Surely some dealers are bigger and sell more cars than others, so will therefore receive more cars.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

shawn525 said:


> McKinney TX VW dealer is hosting a private test drive on May 10 5pm-8pm!!


That's good news. I wonder if they'll have their allocation then too or just 1 or 2 for test drives only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats wishful thinking at this point as we havent even been allocated these vehicles. We have been told late May for arrival


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thats wishful thinking at this point as we havent even been allocated these vehicles. We have been told late May for arrival


Are you always informed about allocation before you get them or is there a chance that a truck will roll up 1 day with however many Atlas' on board?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> Are you always informed about allocation before you get them or is there a chance that a truck will roll up 1 day with however many Atlas' on board?


Good question. I know two of the local dealers near me must've gotten some commitment to have at least a few Atlas' delivered by a certain date, because they set up "Launch Parties" for the second week in May. It's still unclear how many they will get or if you can even buy them that day though...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

GjR32 said:


> Are you always informed about allocation before you get them or is there a chance that a truck will roll up 1 day with however many Atlas' on board?


Yes we always are allocated cars usually well before arrival even with new product they put them into our inventory and they are in the pipeline but never just show up at the dealership. I checked today and was told mid to late May


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Test drove*

Test drove Atlas yesterday.. very smooth and lots of room even on the 3rd row.. but overall just awesome


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

shawn525 said:


> Test drove Atlas yesterday.. very smooth and lots of room even on the 3rd row.. but overall just awesome


Nice. Any other observations? How'd the test drives work? Were the cars there just for the "launch party" or did they have inventory? Were the sales guys able to talk purchasing/ordering?


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

they had the V6 SEL and V6 SEL Premium, just two cars and they're visting various dealerships in the DFW area. There wasnt any sales pitch given to me.. One of them did tell that they would have the Atlas on their lot from May 15..


----------



## Mike From Idaho (Apr 5, 2017)

*Getting Closer*

VW Boise has Atlas listings for actual units. Not in stock yet obviously, but getting closer!


http://www.volkswagenofboise.com/ne...racted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-year-1


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Chapman VW in Tucson has them listed for sale online, but not on the lot either. I have a deposit down on the Launch Edition one, so that one might not be online anymore.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

MetroVW at Irving, TX (DFW area) claims to have Atlas available to purchase on 5/13. Launch party is on 5/19. (Based on their banner ad.)
https://www.metrovw.com/


----------



## Mike From Idaho (Apr 5, 2017)

*Your Order.*



CiDirkona said:


> Chapman VW in Tucson has them listed for sale online, but not on the lot either. I have a deposit down on the Launch Edition one, so that one might not be online anymore.


Nice on the order, can't wait to see them out and about.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

I drove the VW Atlas SEL VR6 last night in San Diego.

Wrote up a review. https://www.big-euro.com/2017/05/2018-volkswagen-atlas/

Would I buy one? Definitely interested. I am also waiting on the new Tiguan LWB to compare.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Got to test drive a gray SEL AWD tonight at one of my local dealers. Definitely impressed me and my wife and checks many, many boxes. The access to the third row is super easy and provides a ton of space. It definitely drives smaller than it looks. Engine performance was adequate, not really an issue for me at all. Interior was a tad bit nicer than I expected, as was the leatherette. Turning radius of the car seems good. Infotainment system looks real nice - screen resolution and visibility in all lighting conditions was great. 

The dealer didn't have any to buy just yet, but they said on the 15th they should be able to talk purchasing details.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

My dealer just called as they were unloading 3 Atlases. He said there was an SEL, an SE with Tech, and the other he had yet to find out.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lopan said:


> My dealer just called as they were unloading 3 Atlases. He said there was an SEL, an SE with Tech, and the other he had yet to find out.


Where is that?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

GjR32 said:


> Where is that?


Also, has anyone heard of any SEL Premiums yet being delivered?


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

Albany, NY area. I don't recall if there was an SEL Premium or just an SEL. No blue, just black, white and grey (or silver) from what I recall. It's a busy week for me but I'm going to try and check them out by the end of the weekend. Blue SEL with sunroof is what I'm most excited for, but it may come down to timing and getting the TDI buyback closed out.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I'm told that both LHM and Chapman in Tucson have shrugs of Atlases going through PDI.

(if anyone hasn't coined a term for what a group of Atlases is called, I'm suggesting ' a shrug,' such as herd of cows, murder of crows, shrug of Atlases.)


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

CiDirkona said:


> (if anyone hasn't coined a term for what a group of Atlases is called, I'm suggesting ' a shrug,' such as herd of cows, murder of crows, shrug of Atlases.)


LOL. This needs to be ratified.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

A shrug of Atlases were delivered today in Tucson. I test drove a white SE because it's all that had been PDI'd. They have a PG Atlas and will have a white one shortly.

I'm really surprised how well it drives for being the size of a small apartment. It definitely does drive like a sedan... just a HUGE sedan. If you put the drivers seat all the way down, you can't see over the dash. The Launch Edition has a somewhat unusual setup with the base cloth seats, but the high end radio and the fancyass glass roof.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, I ordered a platinum Grey SEL AWD tonight at my local dealer. With these things just coming out and supply low, there's little leverage to work with, but I did end up getting a bit more on my trade in to make it a worthwhile deal for me. I'm buying, not leasing, so the apparently terrible lease rates weren't an issue for me. 

My car is part of the second wave of deliveries that is slated to arrive on the 25th.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

This little guy followed me home from the dealership yesterday. Straight out of PDI the same day.

http://i.imgur.com/wgRnC1P.jpg


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CiDirkona said:


> This little guy followed me home from the dealership yesterday. Straight out of PDI the same day.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wgRnC1P.jpg


Doesn't look little in that pic!


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

CiDirkona said:


> This little guy followed me home from the dealership yesterday. Straight out of PDI the same day.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wgRnC1P.jpg


Congrats! PG looks good.

You got any photos of the cloth seats from Launch Edition?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

bugzy said:


> Congrats! PG looks good.
> 
> You got any photos of the cloth seats from Launch Edition?


 Thanks, and I agree. We originally wanted white, but PG shows off the nice hip lines in the sun a bit better and hides the Az dust better -- and it's kinda fun that it matches my Golf. 

It was still going through PDI when we took these. It doesn't look quite as nice as the vw.com images would lead you to believe, but definitely not a deal breaker. For hot AZ sun, cloth is still preferred and won't show dimples of car seats.

http://i.imgur.com/olguJq8.png
http://i.imgur.com/tM0edSk.png

The headlights are ****in GORGEOUS too. They work great and look fantastic.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

CiDirkona said:


> Thanks, and I agree. We originally wanted white, but PG shows off the nice hip lines in the sun a bit better and hides the Az dust better -- and it's kinda fun that it matches my Golf.
> 
> It was still going through PDI when we took these. It doesn't look quite as nice as the vw.com images would lead you to believe, but definitely not a deal breaker. For hot AZ sun, cloth is still preferred and won't show dimples of car seats.
> 
> ...


Those photos don't show too bad. I'm kind of liking the the cloth seats. Hopefully they aren't too bad in real life.

Really appreciate it, there's like 1 photo of them on VW's site.

Can't wait to hear your feedback on the car after a little more seat time. I already drove the SEL, per my review here - https://www.big-euro.com/2017/05/2018-volkswagen-atlas/

Love to hear if my thoughts hold up with your real life ownership. I'm waiting for the new Tiguan. Also want to test the 2.0T FWD. No hurry to buy, so hopefully closer to end of year for me.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats on the buy. I am torn between white, grey and blue. White seems easiest to maintain, Blue and Grey look awesome - but not sure how stone chips, etc would ding the paint. 

Speaking of those ******* gorgeous headlights, any chance I can get you to snap a photo at night or in the garage with the lights off? Curious about two things. How bright are the low beam leds (not sure if you can make a comparison to xenons, or anything). Secondly, in a video from a couple months back, a driver had flashed the camera man (with a set of lights from the lower part of the headlight housing. Can you show a picture with the high beams on as well?

Thanks in advance.

PS Jealous - but it looks great and YUGE in the garage


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

bugzy said:


> Those photos don't show too bad. I'm kind of liking the the cloth seats. Hopefully they aren't too bad in real life.
> 
> Really appreciate it, there's like 1 photo of them on VW's site.
> 
> ...


No problem, I can take some more pics when I get home this evening as well without carseats and PDI plastic all over them.


----------



## Dan11 (May 17, 2017)

CiDirkona said:


> This little guy followed me home from the dealership yesterday. Straight out of PDI the same day.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wgRnC1P.jpg



Congratulations on the purchase! Looks beautiful.

I'm also in AZ... and if it's ok to ask, how was pricing? Any dealer add-ons?


----------



## Mike From Idaho (Apr 5, 2017)

*Congrats!*



CiDirkona said:


> This little guy followed me home from the dealership yesterday. Straight out of PDI the same day.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wgRnC1P.jpg


You might be the first delivery in the USA, if not the first very close! Nice garage!


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Mike From Idaho said:


> You might be the first delivery in the USA, if not the first very close! Nice garage!


Thanks!


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

I visited my dealer last night and crawled around a black SEL. Very, very nice. I'm 6'2" and found that all 3 rows are very comfortable, all of them set for my height at the same time. 3rd row was very easy to get in and out of. I can easily picture 3 car seats in the middle row, giving us ample cargo space when we need it. With all 3 rows up, I can picture a lot more comfort on long summer vacation drives. Hard plastics don't bother me in the least; the car will take a lot of abuse over the next +10 years and they look just fine. Driver's position felt typical VW; comfortable, with good visibility and ready access to the things that matter, and no visual clutter that plagues many other cars.

We'll be test driving soon. It was certainly worth waiting on the TDI buyback until the Atlas landed. I was told there were only 3 delivered, but in addition to the one I looked at, I counted at least 5 others on the lot. All were black, white or grey. Hopefully the red and blue arrive soon. My salesperson said he's already had a lot of requests about the blue.


----------



## Mike From Idaho (Apr 5, 2017)

*$2,000 under MSRP*

Strong's in SLC has 9 Atlas's each with $2,00 off MSRP. Very good dealer, been around since 1955, (I worked there as a young man!). Bought many a new VW (and Audi) from them over the years.

http://www.strongvw.com/new-invento...acted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-model-0


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

I still haven't spotted any SEL Premiums in Kurkuma


----------

